
HTML Isn’t Done (Chrome Dev Summit 2019) - Avi-D-coder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFvPLrKZywA
======
bradknowles
... until Firefox don’t run?

(For the history-challenged, see
[https://slashdot.org/story/05/08/02/2219208/the-dos-aint-
don...](https://slashdot.org/story/05/08/02/2219208/the-dos-aint-done-til-
lotus-wont-run-myth))

